# Pos OPK second day in a row, when do I ov?



## MrsWhite

Basically the title. this am is the third pos in a row, the first two were both yesterday taken at different times. So I'm still surging but do I ovulate in 12-36 hours after the first or last positive? We BD'ed yesterday morning and maybe will later today but I'm just wondering what to make of two days in a row.


----------



## mammag

You'll probably O today!! My OPK's always stay positive for DAYS, but I almost always ovulate the day after my first positive, one time I O'ed the day OF my first positive, but never any later than that :) Good Luck!!


----------



## MrsWhite

Thanks! I was starting to wonder, if I keep getting positive OPKs I'll go crazy. I'll just go by the first one but then. Today's was slightly darker so we will still of course BD for good measure. I only started taking temps yesterday, and my temp yesterday and this morning was the same: 96.80. If I understand correctly, it should rise fairly significantly to indicate that I've ovulated?


----------



## mammag

MrsWhite said:


> Thanks! I was starting to wonder, if I keep getting positive OPKs I'll go crazy. I'll just go by the first one but then. Today's was slightly darker so we will still of course BD for good measure. I only started taking temps yesterday, and my temp yesterday and this morning was the same: 96.80. If I understand correctly, it should rise fairly significantly to indicate that I've ovulated?

Some people have huge temp rises, some people are more gradual, click on the ticker in my siggy and sign up for a free fertility friend account, plug your temps in there as you'll be able to watch them rise and know if you are a slow riser or not :D Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## hello_kitty_t

You go by the FIRST +OPK. The ones after that just mean that the LH is just still in your urine, but that very first one indicates you've had your surge, so you should O 12-36 hours later. It happens to me too. I have pics of my OPK posted via the link in my signature if you are interested. Here is a good bit of info to explain it more:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#4

What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. 

It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.


----------



## dollych

I usually ovulate 12-24hrs after my 1st positive, but you can ovulate anywhere between 12-36 hours after x


----------



## dinky

I had them 4 days in a row! Think i might finally of ovulated but not sure. Ive got a horrible fever now and feel so ill! I think its from ovulating lol never had a fever and feel like ive got the flu without actually having the flu before :(


----------



## sammy1205

I usually get the +OPK from my first one or a good 24 hours. Yes I keep checking them like a maniac to see when it goes away!
This cycle I got my first + OPK at 2p on a Sunday, I had tested at 12n Sunday and nadda. It stood VERY positive, until 2p the next day, Monday, then at 4pm Monday it was negative. FF says I O'd on Tuesday. Hopefully early on Tuesday, as we only DTD late Fri night!

In general I seem to get my 1st + then O 2 days later. ie + Sunday O on Tuesday. I have had the strip OPKS stay + for quite a few days, but the digitals do go back to an empty cirlce.


----------



## MrsWhite

I logged onto Fertility Friend and looked at my cycle the month I conceived my son, and it looks like I had 6 days of positive OPKs before I actually O'ed. Weird. But it worked I guess!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

.


----------

